# Shiv Works "Practical Unarmed Combat" DVD Review



## KenpoTex (Mar 2, 2008)

I just received and watched _Practical Unarmed Combat (P.U.C.) Volume 1_ from Shiv Works.

Description from the DVD:


> ShivWorks Practical Unarmed Combat Volume 1 represents the foundation of the multi-disciplinary problem solving matrix.
> The emphasis in this volume of instruction is on accurately framing the problems inherent in managing criminal assault and contextually underscoring one&#8217;s training to successfully recognize and avoid criminality.
> Solutions are discussed and demonstrated for:
> Managing unknown contacts
> ...


 
&#8220;SouthNarc&#8221; (internet &#8220;handle&#8221, the instructor, has about 16 years of law-enforcement experience mostly in the narcotics world as both an undercover and a &#8220;topside&#8221; officer. In addition he was a soldier in the U.S. Army and has over 25 years of martial-arts experience in various systems including Japanese and Filipino systems.

This video, like his other instructional videos, contains exceptional material that is presented in a manner that is easy to understand and internalize. I&#8217;ve said before that of all the instructors in videos I&#8217;ve seen and articles/books I&#8217;ve read, SouthNarc does the best job of communicating the issues involved in the &#8220;pre-fight/engagement/conflict&#8221; stage of the incident. His presentation covers specific topics like how to maintain awareness (avoid &#8220;Task Fixation,&#8221; the enemy of awareness); how to verbally engage the subject; body postures that will facilitate your ability to effectively respond to an attack; the proper way to move to enable you to utilize your peripheral vision; preemptive strikes; and more.
*The lecture/demonstration on the &#8220;pre-fight&#8221; issues is more than worth the cost of the DVD.* 

In the last part of the DVD, he shows a technique (which he refers to as a &#8220;Default Response&#8221 that will protect against nearly any &#8220;high-line&#8221; attack and leave you in position to regain the initiative by responding with empty hand techniques (several of which are demonstrated). Once this is accomplished, you can create space and access a weapon, or disengage and move to safety.

I highly recommend this DVD regardless of your current skill level. If you have little or no combatives training, this material will see you well on your way towards an effective empty-hand &#8220;tool-box.&#8221; If you have a background in martial-arts/combatives, this material will further your understanding, *help separate fact from fiction*, and help you to integrate your empty-hand training with your other skill-sets (edged-weapons, firearms, impact-weapons). 

Just a quick run-down on his other offerings:

_Reverse Edge Methods (REM) I and II:_
These volumes cover methods for using the knife when it is held in an unconventional manner (i.e. forward-grip edge-up, or reverse-grip edge-in or "Pikal/Pakal"). This material is excellent and is particularly effective with the small blades (3-4&#8221 to which most of us are limited by law. 
REM I basically shows the mechanics and motion of the techniques and provides the rationale behind them.
REM II gets further into the context of the techniques&#8212;that is, the situations in which these techniques are intended to be used. This volume also includes a great lecture on the &#8220;pre-fight.&#8221; This lecture covers some of the same material as is covered in P.U.C. but it discusses some of these topics in more depth (and vice versa). Other topics covered are gun-disarms, knife disarms, and a little bit of &#8220;knife-on-knife&#8221; work.

_Fighting Handgun Vol. 1:_
This DVD focuses on use of the handgun at extreme close-quarters. Topics covered include the 4-count drawstroke, shooting from the retention position and at various points during the presentation, accessing the weapon while engaged in a standup-grappling/clinch type position, and accessing and using the weapon while engaged in a groundfighting situation. The material is demonstrated &#8220;dry,&#8221; with live-fire on the range (shooting a target obviously), and with Simunitions against a human opponent (poor guy).

If it&#8217;s not obvious by now, I&#8217;m a huge fan of SouthNarc&#8217;s material (disclaimer: I have no financial interest in promoting his DVD&#8217;s). I feel that this material is extremely relevant to the types of situations that we should be training to face. If you are interested in furthering your education and improving your skills, take a look at this stuff.

The DVD&#8217;s can be purchased from MD Tactical 
For more information and other products, take a look at www.shivworks.com or go to www.totalprotectioninteractive.com (internet forum).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review KenpoTex!


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Mar 4, 2008)

Good review Kenpo!  I intend to check it out as soon as I can.


----------



## frank raud (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing this as well.


----------

